# Opus Clavicembalisticum - Where Does The Coda-Stretta Start?



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

In this video:





Where does the Coda-Stretta start? I'm pretty sure it is in this part.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Bump. I really need to know.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Why do you need to know?


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm uploading it to YT in the full movements, so I need to split the Fuga from the Coda.

Here's the playlist so far 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL086132869F2265CB&feature=plcp


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

I think it starts either 4:08 or 5:28.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

YES! It is 5:28. Thank you Geoffrey Douglas Madge and BIS's listening service.


----------

